

Shan Zai and open fabrication - olefoo
http://www.tigoe.net/blog/category/environment/295/

======
abdels
Very excited about the ideas expressed in this article. There is a quite open
hardware revolution that's about to tip.

The open source cheap tools mentioned are very readily available,
<http://bit.ly/LvFB9>, and they're getting even cheaper by the second. Hacker
spaces, <http://bit.ly/DRTYB>, are springing up everywhere so knowledge is
definitely being passed down globally.

Its always bottom up innovation that manages to disrupt. Open Source software
paved the way, I can't wait to see what Open Hardware will do. Very exciting
indeed.

